# WTB: Bicycle tennis racket holder/clamp



## Larmo63 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a fork clamp for tennis racket.....

Anyone?


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 12, 2012)

*are you talking about one of these*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Tenni...145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec2fcaa21


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Das duh whun.....*

Yup, I sent him a message, thanks Abe......!!!


----------

